# What is your favorite TWILIGHT ZONE episode/episodes?



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

I love The Howling Man and
Nick of Time.
so many great ones


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

I don't think I have ever seen any of them, but the series had such an impact that the whole idea has slipped into common discourse. The only episode I have any knowledge about is one that has been turned into a graphic novel that I saw recently, titled "Will the real Martian please stand up?"


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

I have only seen a handful of episodes. Whenever I watch, I have to say I am almost always disappointed.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

It's been over 25 years since I saw an episode but I always liked the one where the guy drives through a stormy night and ends up in a place that is back in time, maybe was only 20 or 30 years back but weird things happened.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

"Time Enough at Last", with Henry Bemis (Burgess Meredith) as a meek clerk with weak eyes and a fixation on reading. When the world is destroyed by war, he somehow survives with plenty of time for his reading. Unfortunately... Season 1, episode 8.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

GreenMamba said:


> I have only seen a handful of episodes. Whenever I watch, I have to say I am almost always disappointed.


When a youngster, I watch many episodes and liked them a lot back then. I've seen a few in recent years and found them not compelling at all.


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

Too many....
Shatner vs. The Gremlin
Kojak vs Talky Tina


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

KenOC said:


> "Time Enough at Last", with Henry Bemis (Burgess Meredith) as a meek clerk with weak eyes and a fixation on reading. When the world is destroyed by war, he somehow survives with plenty of time for his reading. Unfortunately... Season 1, episode 8.


O'Henry with a mean streak.

I loved the originals and remember watching later incarnations as well. Sadly, it's been so long that I remember very little but Rod Serling was brilliant.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

The one that is most memorable to me is The Passerby, where at the end of the Civil War a woman stands in front of her house watching soldiers pass by, looking for her husband. The last person to pass by was very memorable.


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

O I love that show! And I love that the Syfy channel has a New Years day marathon every year

My favorites:
Five characters in search of an exit
It's a good life
The Monsters are Due on Maple Street
The Invaders
The After Hours
And one whose title I can't remember but it was about the woman who sees a little girl who tells her she is her as a child, and came to warn her about a dangerous man


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

The creepiest one I've seen is that one where the downed power-line serves as a means of communication between this older woman and her late husband. That one scared the hell out of me when I saw it, but it has become one of the most memorable.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Night_Call


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

Fascinating as you guys have mentioned most of mine already (Nick of Time, The Monsters are Due on Maple Street, Time Enough at Last, Five characters in search of an exit) but even more fascinating is my exact same feeling as Bulldog's


> "When a youngster, I watch many episodes and liked them a lot back then. I've seen a few in recent years and found them not compelling at all."


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I like the episode (I don't remember its name) where this tiny man from outer space attacks this woman in her house, and then you realize at the end... oh...


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I like the episode (I don't remember its name) where this tiny man from outer space attacks this woman in her house, and then you realize at the end... oh...


I remember it being the Grandmother from Bewitched. Agnes Moorhead/Moorehead/Morehead (Too lazy to look it up)


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Shatterday (with Bruce Willis), albeit from the New Twilight Zone series.


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

Tristan said:


> The creepiest one I've seen is that one where the downed power-line serves as a means of communication between this older woman and her late husband. That one scared the hell out of me when I saw it, but it has become one of the most memorable.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Night_Call


This sounds creepy...


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

As for me...


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I like the episode (I don't remember its name) where this tiny man from outer space attacks this woman in her house, and then you realize at the end... oh...


My favorite as well. It was probably even scarier back in the 1960s when "flying saucers" seemed more like a real concern.

One of my favorites was an adaptation of a Damon Knight story, "To Serve Man." This might have been _The Outer Limits_ instead of _The Twilight Zone_. They were sometimes hard to tell apart. _ The Outer Limits_ was often more science fiction oriented whereas _The Twilight Zone_ was just plain weird.

Serling's later show _Night Gallery_ in the 1970s had its moments too. I'll never forget a humorous Cthulhu episode from _Night Gallery_.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

I need to watch Twilight Zone again! Fun stuff. I have a set on DVD but haven't watched for years.

"Time Enough At Last"


----------

